# Wok and portable induction burner



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been wanting to do more Asian style cooking, I used to have a steel wok and ring but the wok has disappeared after 4 or 5 moves. My gas stove wouldn't work very well with a Wok ring due to the grates are double grate for front and back burner. I have noticed on a number of cooking shows, frequently when cooking Asian stir fry dishes they are using a portable induction burner and a flat bottom wok.

Is this combination adequate for cooking Asian stir fry dishes? Will the induction burner achieve the high heat necessary for most Asian stir fry?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

An induction burner will give you more heat into the wok than a standard home stove and well rated burners can be had quite reasonably.

won Cook's Illustrated testing a year or so back. I own the pro version. More money, more bulk, but not any more powerful.

They cook quite nicely with a flat bottom wok. Boil water very quickly to. Quite handy. You still have to manage batch size as it doesn't compare to really high output wok burners.

I much prefer a round bottom wok and so I picked up the least expensive induction wok burner. I've been pretty happy with it.

I'd like still more power.

I've talked about what I own in a bit more detail

http://www.cheftalk.com/products/ma...att-commercial-induction-cooktop/reviews/3930

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/68139/adcraft-wok-induction-burner


----------

